# Scab like nipples - blood red color surrounding area



## irpwns (Oct 25, 2012)

I will start off by saying my pup is 1.5 years of age. She is a spayed pitbull mix.

I noticed she has 2 scab like nipples and around the immediate area it is a bloody red color. (Not actually bleeding) It is her middle nipples, located at her lower ribs. It doesnt seem to bother her, but i am still a little worried. Could it be from simply scratching, or could it be something serious?

Any responses will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had a similar experience with my lab. Her top left nipple gets swollen, cracked and bleeds. The vet wasn't sure what caused it and it does respond to steroidal spray and anti-biotic gel. Still don't have a definitive answer, but my initial theory was that it was irritated by her harness. I switched harnesses and it happened again, so now I'm not so sure what's causing it. 

Have you tried anti-biotic gel?


----------



## irpwns (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe I didn't even think about that. Whenever I take her out for a run or walk, I always put a harness on her. I would put it on her now and see if it makes contact, but she would expect to go for a walk . Also, I will check out that anti-biotic gel. Do you have a recommended brand name?

I really hope that is what is causing this.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I use whatever triple anti-biotic gel is on the shelf. If it doesn't start looking better in a few days, def. check with your vet. 

Since changing the harness did not prevent it from happening again, my vet and I have discussed possibly having it removed at some point.


----------



## WillLowkey (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't think that's the problem my niece has a little one and looks like there is bleeding but there is no broken skin as well and did you just get done with her first heat which is our Theory to y it happens or type of stress it was going through perhaps was there any sudden changes to its normal daily routine stressing her out let me know if it was or figured it out please


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This is an eight year old thread, and the OP is long gone. Having your pup looked at by your vet is always the best option.


----------

